# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Φουρνακι  Μικροκυμάτων Morris Grill A6020MW

## ganagnost02

Καλησπερα και παλι, 

Εχω το παραπανω φουρνακι μετα απο 4 χρονια και ενω κατά βαση το δουλευα μονο για μικροκύματα το εβαλα 1 φορα σε χρηση Micro-Grill, αφου τελειωσε ολα μια χαρά το γυρισα σε μικροκυμαρα , απο τοτε δε ξανά δούλεψε, ολες οι λειτουργίες είναι σωστες, φωτα,ήχος, αλλα δεν ζεσταίνει..  σε Grill δουλεύει μια χαρα. Δε ξέρω αν ειναι ινβερτερ στο βιβλιο δεν αναφέρει κατι.. αν ηταν ασφαλεια θα δουλευε στο γριλλ; να είναι η λάμπα; υπάρχει τροπος δοκιμής τής; οποιος μπορει ας βοηθησει.. 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## diony

Θα σου έλεγα πως αν δεν έχεις γνώσεις  και κάποια εμπειρία, και ειδικά για τη συγκεκριμένη συσκευή να μην ασχοληθείς διότι στη συσκευή υπάρχει πολύ  υψηλή τάση και συχνότητα
Το μόνο που μπορείς να δεις νομίζω σαν αρχή αν ο επιλογέας που γύρισες δεν πιάνει καλά , δεν ξέρω πως είναι  , περιστροφικός ή πατητός πατητός ,και αυτό αλλάζοντας τον θέση , χωρίς να ανοίξεις τη συσκευή

----------


## ganagnost02

Ευχαριστω φιλε για την απάντηση σου..  Γνώσεις και έμπειρια εχω αλλά όχι στα φουρνακια.. πιανουν τα χερια μου.. ηλεκτρονικος εχω τελειωσει..  εχει και επιλογέα αυξομείωσης χρονου και πατητο για εκκίνηση.. δουλεύουν μια χαρα.. το αφησα χτες ολο το βραδυ χωρις ρευμα σήμερα το πρωι το δοκιμασα μια απο τα ίδια..

Το έβαλα και σε προγραμμα που εχει ετοιμο, χωρίς να ρυθμίσω χρονους κτλ.. δε ζεσταίνει..

----------


## duvdev

99,9% έχει καεί η ασφάλεια που βρίσκεται μέσα στο πλαστικό, ανάμεσα σε πυκνωτή και μετασχηματιστή υψηλής τάσης.
Συνήθως είναι 0.7A / 5KV (http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/product...adakl6j1q9bu41)
Την βρίσκεις και πολύ φτινότερα ebay άμα δεν το βιάζεσαι.

----------


## ganagnost02

Ευχαριστώ πολυ.. θσ την αλλαξω! οχι για 4.5 ευρω δεν μπαίνω στην διαδικασία του ebay..

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα,
θα σου έλεγα αν έχεις κάποιες γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών και ένα πολύμετρο μέτρα πρώτα την ασφάλεια πριν την αντικαταστήσεις. Επίσης με το πολύμετρο μπορείς να μετρήσεις και τη λάμπα μάγνετρον. Όπως όλες οι λάμπες αρκεί να μετρήσεις συνέχεια στα άκρα της. Αν βρεις ανοικτό κύκλωμα απλά είναι καμένη. Συνήθως όμως οι μάγνετρον δε παθαίνουν εύκολα βλάβη. Στους φούρνους μικροκυμάτων συχνά παθαίνει βλάβη και η δίοδος υψηλής τάσης που έχουν οπότε έλεγξε και αυτή.

----------


## ganagnost02

Οκ φιλε υπάρχει πολυμετρο, θα δω ασφάλεια,λαμπα κ μετα δίοδο.. Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## diony

Πρόσεχε με τις μετρήσεις ,ο πυκνωτής *κρατάει υψηλή*  τάση για λίγο και εκφορτίζεται  από ενσωματωμένη αντίσταση , πάντα να ελέγχεις αν έχει εκφορτιστεί τελείως
Μέτρησε τη  μάγνετρον *και* για διαρροή με τη γείωση ,ενώ είναι αποσυνδεδεμένα τα 2 άκρα της πρέπει να δείχνει άπειρο με τη γείωση βάζοντας το ωμόμετρο στην πιο μεγάλη σκάλα

----------


## ganagnost02

Καλημέρα ευχαριστω παιδιά όλους για την βοήθεια.. εχω ξεκινησει το ψαξιμο.. οι 2 λάμπες είναι οκ.. Ένα θέμα εχω με την μία.. Το χαρτί που την κρατα σταθερη στην ακρη της εχει ξεραθεί επομενος εχει ξεκολλήσει.. τι μπορω να βάλω ;

Μαλλον η ασφαλεια είναι.. την δοκίμασα με Ωμ μετρο κ βαζερ.

----------


## ganagnost02

Μολις αλλαξα την ασφάλεια και επαιξε το φουρνακι μια χαρά!!! Ευχαριστώ ολους για την βοήθεια!!

----------

